# TOMMYKNOCKERS CD Release Event



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

After several weeks of trying to coordinate schedules, I have secured the time and place for our CD release bash.

The place: Alexanders Tavern, Brantford, Ontario
The Date: Saturday March 18

There will be an opening act, to be determined.

Anyone in the area is cordially invited to drop in and help us celebrate what for us, is a very special and long awaited evening.



Thank You,

Mike LaPointe
TOMMYKNOCKERS
www.tmkb.com


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

How did the event go last night Milkman? Successful I hope.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How did the event go last night Milkman? Successful I hope.



Yes thanks.

Completely sold out. I added extra subs and lights to bolster the show. The system was 11,000 watts FOH and 1600 watts monitors. The sound was huge.

It was a very memorable night and there are some "results" pending.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds good, any pics to post. Let's follow up on those results pending. :rockon:


----------

